

Stanford Full Professor John Perry on the Academic Career - rfreytag
http://www-csli.stanford.edu/~jperry//trough.html

======
presidentender
_The trick, then, is to get a job based on work you haven't done, and stick
around until the details of what you did are forgotten. That's when the true
rewards of academia set in._

This is why I wish academia was a totally different beast.

